
Avoiding Walled Gardens on the Internet - tocomment
http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/archives/000898.html
======
zach
This just in, the blog people reject social networking. What, a website where
you talk to your friends, not an audience? Madness!

Now, the vast majority of people who only wanted a blog to keep their friends
and family updated on their life are a different story. They've all hit
Facebook by now, or should have.

You know what I'm saying -- we're talking two different lifestyles here.
"Well-known blogger" can be accurately used in a newspaper, but "famously
prolific Facebook user" is still a phrase that could only come straight from
The Onion.

